# This week it all became official!



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful! I want one....... 

I love how in Canada everything is printed in two languages - english and french. In Southern California everything is also printed in two languages - english and spanish.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

What beauty she is, congratulations! Thankyou for sharing!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Congrats to you!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations. You have good reason to be excited!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Congratulations! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

